# be honest, how many put salt on concrete sidewalks?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I mean have you EVER done it? 

Maybe in a jam, one location, all locations, 100% of the time?

We service neighboring businesses to a bunch that are handled by another "mid" sized company in NJ.. Id never expect anything from a company of this size.

For the past few weeks, from the Dec 09 storm and forward, i noticed at the store my g/f works at, rock salt all over the cement sidewalks, all of them. I checked another store local, and the same thing.... same company, same company has been doing these for years.

My g/f is the manager of the store so she asks the guy that brings in the slip to sign... "why are you guys putting salt on the sidewalks, arnt they supposed to put the colored stuff down"? acting as if she doesnt know as much as she does by throwing out "safer than salt" or CMA or calcium chloride etc..

He tells her, well thats what the boss always has us use ??? whaaaaaaaat?

Then i have the chance to find out what theyre charging.. .for similar sized properties nearby to our own.. almost 3x as much!

We have same sized locations for $95-145 for salt/calcium on the sidewalks.

This place charges $100 for sidewalks, $200 for the lot!

AND, they rarely ever get there when they should be. Our lots are always salted and plowed before my g/f store is done.

for THOSE high prices, we'd 100% dedicate one truck per every two locations... thats just a retarted high amount for salting service alone.... even for NJ.

I've contacted their "district manager" last season, and she said to "forward her a quote"

I had another company we work with closely, call her as well. She set up a meeting with the company owner, then when he showed up, she wasn't there, she had some emergency to go to some other country for to her family :/ ok, coudlnt have your big office CALL to cancel her appointments for that day? hmmmm

He tried to get her to forward him a base contract or bidding specs... she said there was none.

December 17th 2009, 2 days prior to the big 19th storm, the dist. manager notifys the stores that there is finally a contract in place with this other xyb company so the snow should all be handled...

Apparently there are 25 locations, ALL spread out all over nj.. I "think" this other company might service them all in house, and so theyre driving redicuously far from location to location to get all of them serviced... we would be too.

There are two groups though closer to each other, several that we pass in our own routes, we could handle 10-15 of these our selves and sub contract out the rest.

Im just floored with the quality, time schedule of service, using salt on sidewalks, and retarted high prices.

We could bid 15% less, actually use calcium and CMA product on cement surfaces, service the properties in their 2-4" specification all the time and probably buy an extra truck for each route and pay them off in one season with the amount xyb company must invoice 

There have been several times the company doesnt show up to plow until hours after the snow starts or 6+ inches... on contract they can plow every 1.5+ inches, not 6". Usually the managers have to call to get plowed because there is 4-6" on the parking lot in any snow storm


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I put salt down. It is there choice. They can get calcium or salt service on their walks. All depends on how much they want to spend.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

we did in a pinch but they didn't like it !!! a concrete/construction company of all places to come up short....won't let that happen again:


----------



## Surf'n'Turf (Nov 29, 2006)

i don't know the terms of other competitors contract...poor service is one thing, and applying product x when the specs call for y on a regular basis is deceit, plain and simple. reading some of your posts, it sounds to me like you may be leaving quite a bit of money on the table....wouldn't you rather make more doing less if you could and knew there was a market to support it? sell yourself and company on superior service, performance and trust....not how much you can lower the price by.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Did it once for one lot, left over salt from last year and it was wet so it didn't go thru the spreader that easily


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Whatever the client specs is what we put down, It doesn't matter to me I charge the same labor rate for anything that will go through the push spreader. If you tell the client you will only put mag. chloride, safer than salt, or some of the other concrete safer products. And your competition is willing to put down salt/sand, bulk, straight sand at a fraction of the cost then it will be hard to compete. I agree with what surfnturf said I won't tell you how to bid jobs everyone's numbers are different, but if you are bidding work and you are 1/3 of the other bids then you are leaving alot on the table. For Example:

Company XYZ bids $90 to do ABC

You Bid $30 to do ABC You just left $59.99 on the table to do the same work.

Ideally you want to be within 1-3% of your competition. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Been putting straight salt down on the same commercial walkways for the past 14 years. I've come to realize in that time that if you evenly disperse the salt and don't overapply in one area too much you will have no problems on properly pourn and cured concrete. Alot of marketing and wordplay (safer than salt, etc.) is used in pushing blended melters. Sodium is still the largest component in most. If you are willing to pay for blends with legitimatly high levels of CMA, the product will be safer, but most commercial properties seem not to be able to come close to being able to afford it from what I've seen.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I spreads hundreds of tons of salt every winter on concrete sidewalks. I am only one fo a team of about 100 doing so here! What's the fuss?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

maybe we have better concrete in canada? lol and its holds up to the salt better i guess i sub for a company and we have about 100 calls to do and its all salt on the walks


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

Been using salt for 20 years with no issues. But we do give our customers a choice. They just always go with salt. Hell the state of Maryland salts the hell out of the concrete roadsufaces we have. The city in live in must use 2 tons of salt to treat the lot at their garage so that they dont have to worry about plowing it. But i cant get them to salt the end of the road i live on when its slick. I love watching the trash man slip and fall trying to get the garbage into the truck.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Straight salt all the time-for the past 20+ years. Never had a problem. I really don't understand what the big deal is with putting salt on the concrete walks? It has been discussed endlessly here and still don't understand what everybody is afraid of. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Salt unless the contract calls for something different. The city sidewalk plows spread regular salt on the sidewalks too.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

derekbroerse;983216 said:


> Salt unless the contract calls for something different. The city sidewalk plows spread regular salt on the sidewalks too.


Same here.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I Blacked Out reading another Ramair story.....I need the cliff note version..I think it was something about salt and concrete right...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Matson Snow;983320 said:


> I Blacked Out reading another Ramair story.....I need the cliff note version..I think it was something about salt and concrete right...


That right there is funny sh*t

salt on concrete has been used for longer then ramair has been plowing........


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I swear he has to be Bobbygedd.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

dlcs;983364 said:


> I swear he has to be Bobbygedd.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;983320 said:


> I Blacked Out reading another Ramair story.....I need the cliff note version..I think it was something about salt and concrete right...


Here ya go buddy ~



Ramairfreak98ss;982908 said:


> I mean have you EVER done it? .......rock salt all over the cement sidewalks, all of them.....


Better??


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;983403 said:


> Here ya go buddy ~
> 
> Better??


I dont have the Energy Tonite to get into this....I will try to recover and deal with this in the A.M......:laughing:


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think if you did one of those SEARCH things you would find your question asked *many many* times with basically the same answer given *many many many* times. JMO though..........


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

maybe you guys out west or north do it differntly, but NOBODY around here puts salt down on concrete.. 

First time ive even seen it in the past few years or more.

I know joe smoes with private plows do it but i see the damage.

I have a couple residential customers that used to have private plow guys put salt down on their driveways, the last couple years both are flaking off the top bad. Ill get pictures just for the non-believers.

I see curbs eaten up sometimes and plenty of sidewalks that are old "10-20yrs" because someone used salt on them at one time.

Laugh all you want with the bobby crap, i could care less. 

90% of the guys/companies on this site probably operate one or two trucks and gross $75k a year so keep on laughing. Im still plenty satisfied to hear the 2 or 3 half descent responses even if theyre not what i thought theyd be or if someone doesnt agree.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Modern sidewalk installations done properly will withstand the "dreaded salt"


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Honestly, not only have I used salt, but sometimes I pretreated it with pee


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I use salt on concrete sidewalks, and I sleep well at night. Come spring I'll take a look around and decide if there is a problem, but I already know the salt/concrete issue is not nearly as bad as it's made out to be.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;983674 said:


> maybe you guys out west or north do it differntly, but NOBODY around here puts salt down on concrete..


NOBODY????? What about the guys in your OP?



Ramairfreak98ss;983674 said:


> I know joe smoes with private plows do it but i see the damage.
> 
> I have a couple residential customers that used to have private plow guys put salt down on their driveways, the last couple years both are flaking off the top bad. Ill get pictures just for the non-believers.
> 
> I see curbs eaten up sometimes and plenty of sidewalks that are old "10-20yrs" because someone used salt on them at one time.


Pictures will be worthless.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i use 32-3-8 with iron so it turns black so it looks clean  if we get lots of snow we go with 46-0-0


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Ramairfreak98ss;983674 said:


> 90% of the guys/companies on this site probably operate one or two trucks and gross $75k a year so keep on laughing. .


Not everyone wants to be "big time" like you.:laughing: I work less and make more. You seem to alwasy want to down another company for charging more than you. Did you every stop and think that it may be YOU that is charging too little. Maybe its YOU that has caused all the problems that YOU seem to have had this year.:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I use salt on concrete unless the customer ask for something else? Sometimes they ask, I tell them the cost and they say salt would be fine. Just doing my part to keep the Concrete Guys busy.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

1daniel1;983050 said:


> Been putting straight salt down on the same commercial walkways for the past 14 years. I've come to realize in that time that if you evenly disperse the salt and don't overapply in one area too much you will have no problems on properly pourn and cured concrete.* Alot of marketing and wordplay (safer than salt, etc.) is used in pushing blended melters. Sodium is still the largest component in most*. If you are willing to pay for blends with legitimatly high levels of CMA, the product will be safer, but most commercial properties seem not to be able to come close to being able to afford it from what I've seen.


Exactly, lots of marketing, yet none of these manu's want to release their "secret recipe" to the purchaser, because then no one would buy it for good reason.



snowman4;983437 said:


> I think if you did one of those SEARCH things you would find your question asked *many many* times with basically the same answer given *many many many* times. JMO though..........


There have actually been some great discussions here just in the last year, all of which led to rock salt being safer. Unfortunately, the best ones have been wiped out completely.

Ramair, just a thought: You seem to have plenty of problems on your own to worry about. Why not just focus on YOUR business rather than the shortcommings of a competitor?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;983674 said:


> 90% of the guys/companies on this site probably operate one or two trucks and gross $75k a year QUOTE]
> 
> $75,000 gross from 1 truck, in 1 season of snow removal seems pretty good IMO
> 
> BTW, I put salt on concrete when requested.


----------



## Surf'n'Turf (Nov 29, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;983674 said:


> 90% of the guys/companies on this site probably operate one or two trucks and gross $75k a year so keep on laughing. Im still plenty satisfied to hear the 2 or 3 half descent responses even if theyre not what i thought theyd be or if someone doesnt agree.


the guys laughing are the two truck operations that gross 75k and net 60% vs. the guy that grosses 500k and nets 5%


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

In 13 years, I have had zero complaints on salt on concrete damage.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;983674 said:


> maybe you guys out west or north do it differntly, but NOBODY around here puts salt down on concrete..
> Calcium Chloride is salt.
> First time ive even seen it in the past few years or more.
> Have you not been looking?
> ...


Selective hearing/reading leads to limited learning.

It is extremely rare I use anything other than sodium chloride on side walks.

We'll start with this http://www.cement.org/tech/faq_deicers.asp


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark Oomkes told me double coverage of salt is the best way to get concrete nice and white . Its the best way to get a fresh seasonal look .


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

EFI;984264 said:


> Mark Oomkes told me double coverage of salt is the best way to get concrete nice and white . Its the best way to get a fresh seasonal look .


BINGO...We have a winner.....BTW...Where is Mark O....Anyone have any ideas???..Im sure he would have alot to add to this discussion....:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;984264 said:


> Mark Oomkes told me double coverage of salt is the best way to get concrete nice and white . Its the best way to get a fresh seasonal look .


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

EFI;984264 said:


> Mark Oomkes told me double coverage of salt is the best way to get concrete nice and white . Its the best way to get a fresh seasonal look .


I think TCLA just piles it on too.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Every stinking chance I get...:salutelaughing:


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Matson Snow;984272 said:


> BINGO...We have a winner.....BTW...Where is Mark O....Anyone have any ideas???..Im sure he would have alot to add to this discussion....:laughing:


Doesnt he tripple coverage ? I always wondered how he was able to get those tight circles in such nice patterns . He told me the exposed aggregate look you get in the spring is billable .


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

TCLA;984282 said:


> Every stinking chance I get...:salutelaughing:


Whats the adress of those jobs , so I can do a damage estimate for new sidewalks ?


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984273 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Dont you just sit there on the sideline all smug .:salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;984291 said:


> Dont you just sit there on the sideline all smug .:salute:


But, but what do you mean? :laughing:


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

i know i've been in this conversation again but here goes.

i'm going to start another thread not to highjack this one, but salt does cause the least amount of damage compared to other products.

here is some proof

http://www.theconcreteproducer.com/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1423&articleID=1126501

check it out


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984294 said:


> But, but what do you mean? :laughing:


I heard guys like you put calcium in your concrete mix .........makes the Ice melt faster .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;984300 said:


> I heard guys like you put calcium in your concrete mix .........makes the Ice melt faster .


Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of putting the ice in it?


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984303 said:


> Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of putting the ice in it?


Depends on what the temps are and what slump the snow is .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;984304 said:


> Depends on what the temps are and what slump the snow is .


Yes it would be very dependant on the slump of the snow.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984305 said:


> Yes it would be very dependant on the slump of the snow.


If you have a 5" slump on the snow ,I think you can use 2liters of Coca Cola to soften things up too , makes the finish really nice eh .


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

EFI;984309 said:


> If you have a 5" slump on the snow ,I think you can use 2liters of Coca Cola to soften things up too , makes the finish really nice eh .


I think it's laundry detergent or dish soap you were thinking about for smooth finish.

I'm still confused on the air entrapment in snow? Or maybe I'm thinking of air entrainment. {shrug}.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Bajak;984315 said:


> I think it's laundry detergent or dish soap you were thinking about for smooth finish.


NO no no....you put that on your slump when it breaks out in a rash.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;984317 said:


> NO no no....you put that on your slump when it breaks out in a rash.


 .........................


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Bajak;984315 said:


> I think it's laundry detergent or dish soap you were thinking about for smooth finish.
> 
> I'm still confused on the air entrapment in snow? Or maybe I'm thinking of air entrainment. {shrug}.


I think most finishers get trapped in the snow because they drank the soap .

If you add soap to your salt , it keeps the Concrete from losing the air entrainment , it was recommended last year by Mark Oomkes . He had a really good manual for fighting Ice on concrete using salt . He pre stains all concrete with Majic too . Keeps the cutting edges on the shovels clean for 4 hours .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;984326 said:


> I think most finishers get trapped in the snow because they drank the soap .
> 
> If you add soap to your salt , it keeps the Concrete from losing the air entrainment , it was recommended last year by Mark Oomkes . He had a really good manual for fighting Ice on concrete using salt . He pre stains all concrete with Majic too . Keeps the cutting edges on the shovels clean for 4 hours .


How _mulch_ soap do you add to the salt?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

TCLA;984317 said:


> NO no no....you put that on your slump when it breaks out in a rash.


Thanks. I get a rash from too much Calcium........Especially when the weather is dry.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984328 said:


> How _mulch_ soap do you add to the salt?


64floz soap to 2cuyds salt equals about an acceptable 4% entrainment . We pour a little out of the hopper to check slump before we use it . We like a 5" slump so we get to go home early .


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Bajak;984332 said:


> Thanks. I get a rash from too much Calcium........Especially when the weather is dry.


You must be stroking the calcium on on the wrong direction then . Its right in the instructions on the bag .


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

EFI;984326 said:


> I think most finishers get trapped in the snow because they drank the soap .
> 
> If you add soap to your salt , it keeps the Concrete from losing the air entrainment , it was recommended last year by Mark Oomkes . He had a really good manual for fighting Ice on concrete using salt . He pre stains all concrete with Majic too . Keeps the cutting edges on the shovels clean for 4 hours .


I miss Mark.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;984340 said:


> I miss Mark.....


How _mulch_ do you miss MarkO?


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

TCLA;984340 said:


> I miss Mark.....


So do I , I like his skidsteer operating instructions for pond walking .


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984341 said:


> How _mulch_ do you miss MarkO?


You know who has gone missing , Builder from the tractor site .


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;984340 said:


> I miss Mark.....


This thread should be gone soon...Once you start to talk about MARK OOMKES...Threads go Bye-Bye..Mark O...Mark O...Mark O....Maybee i will get a PM saying Stop trying to start Drama...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EFI;984346 said:


> You know who has gone missing , Builder from the tractor site .


You noticed too.

They gave him about a month long time out.

He is back now, you can PM him, but he ain't posting. I think his backside is a little raw from his spanking.

That had to kill him too, he practically lived on that forum.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Not to get O.T...Who's Builder?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;984352 said:


> You noticed too.
> 
> They gave him about a month long time out.
> 
> ...


I dont hang at the tractor site...Kinda draw the line there...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;984352 said:


> You noticed too.
> 
> They gave him about a month long time out.
> 
> ...


He has been missing over at ( Duke) dieselgarage and so on too , so who knows . He did say finaces have been hard on his company earlier too .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bajak;984354 said:


> Not to get O.T...Who's Builder?


A troll on another forum.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Matson Snow;984355 said:


> I dont hang at the tractor site...Kinda draw the line there...:laughing::laughing:


Come on , if you used them for work you'd be all over it too .


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

EFI;984358 said:


> Come on , if you used them for work you'd be all over it too .


Im around Loaders, Concrete Mixers, Gravel Trains.....All Day Long....


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Matson Snow;984369 said:


> Im around Loaders, Concrete Mixers, Gravel Trains.....All Day Long....


We are on the other end we place and finish , form and pour . We have heavy equipment too , for excavation and so on . The logging company has far many more pieces though , since it has about 52 employees . Concrete only has 19 .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like Ram is the area lowballer. Which is quite amusing since he has said in the past he won't even look at jobs paying less than X cents per foot. Yet he lowballs the local realtime snow removal contractors and gets plowed in. Then, he can't get his truck through a 4 foot snowbank to plow the job and loses the contract. Now, he's trying to find problems with other's work. And he doesn't even know the simple facts about managing ice on concrete surfaces....


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

2COR517;984385 said:


> Sounds like Ram is the area lowballer. Which is quite amusing since he has said in the past he won't even look at jobs paying less than X cents per foot. Yet he lowballs the local realtime snow removal contractors and gets plowed in. Then, he can't get his truck through a 4 foot snowbank to plow the job and loses the contract. Now, he's trying to find problems with other's work. And he doesn't even know the simple facts about managing ice on concrete surfaces....


In the spider-web of facts, many a truth is strangled. ~Paul Eldridge


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Bajak;984396 said:


> In the spider-web of facts, many a truth is strangled. ~Paul Eldridge


That should be the Quote of the day over at the other site....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;984385 said:


> Sounds like Ram is the area lowballer. Which is quite amusing since he has said in the past he won't even look at jobs paying less than X cents per foot. Yet he lowballs the local realtime snow removal contractors and gets plowed in. Then, he can't get his truck through a 4 foot snowbank to plow the job and loses the contract. Now, he's trying to find problems with other's work. And he doesn't even know the simple facts about managing ice on concrete surfaces....


My advice to him is...Stick to maintaining the sites you have for now..Dont worry about anything else but those sites...Provide top notch service to those sites...When you have masterd how to perform top notch service...Then you proceed to getting new contracts..


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys decide to have this crazy a$$ conversation about sodium soap slumping on a day when I'm actually out plowing! :realmad:

I could have added some good links too! But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, you guys can't wait to let the cat out of the bag til I get back!!!! 














:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

2COR517;984385 said:


> Sounds like Ram is the area lowballer. Which is quite amusing since he has said in the past he won't even look at jobs paying less than X cents per foot. Yet he lowballs the local realtime snow removal contractors and gets plowed in. Then, he can't get his truck through a 4 foot snowbank to plow the job and loses the contract. Now, he's trying to find problems with other's work. And he doesn't even know the simple facts about managing ice on concrete surfaces....


your asking for a time out or a PM from a higher up.....:laughing:
I shouldn't :laughing: I got one for being meant to newbies.....I stated the obvious that there IS a search funcion but I shouldn't have said it so I am sorry to ALL the newbies (may your search function rest in peace) :salute:


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Did a quick salt run this morning , I hate getting up at 3:00am .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I avoided reading this thread untill now.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

We always use rock salt. I bet 95% of the sidewalk mix products on the market are almost all rock salt, coated or covered in the some kind of magic solution.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;985693 said:


> I avoided reading this thread untill now.


Did you learn anything? :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;985693 said:


> I avoided reading this thread untill now.


:laughing:Me too. I opened it earlyer and said [email protected] this im not reading this long post. who gives a sh!t about if i up salt on walks! :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Superior L & L;985768 said:


> :laughing:Me too. I opened it earlyer and said [email protected] this im not reading this long post. who gives a sh!t about if i up salt on walks! :laughing:


But here you are...Posting...So you got sucked in...I was at the Bank a few minutes ago Cashing all those huge plowing checks....There was salt on the sidewalk....I was floored...Salt on concrete..I was watching the sidewalk crumble in front of my Eyes..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;985775 said:


> ...Salt on concrete..I was watching the sidewalk crumble in front of my Eyes..


Do us a favor and get a video of that next time?


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Matson Snow;985775 said:


> But here you are...Posting...So you got sucked in...I was at the Bank a few minutes ago Cashing all those huge plowing checks....There was salt on the sidewalk....I was floored...Salt on concrete..I was watching the sidewalk crumble in front of my Eyes..


What kind of salt was it ? Could you tell if it was treated and had the sidewalk been pretreated ?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

EFI;985827 said:


> What kind of salt was it ? Could you tell if it was treated and had the sidewalk been pretreated ?


The Salt was treated with Liquid Tangerine Juice and i think they Pre treated the walks with a 50/50 mix of Salt and Soy sauce......


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Matson Snow;985831 said:


> The Salt was treated with Liquid Tangerine Juice and i think they Pre treated the walks with a 50/50 mix of Salt and Soy sauce......


Did the sidewalks look stained , we prefer Tang , alot less of a mess at spring clean up .


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

EFI;985840 said:


> Did the sidewalks look stained , we prefer Tang , alot less of a mess at spring clean up .


NO staining.....It smelled Very Nice Too


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

First I can't believe this thread is still open.
2nd...it is freaking hilarious now
3rd ..I see RamAir hasn't responded to much of anything back on this subject.....ya think he may be learning something??????


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

The first time I heard about beet juice I thought it was a joke, I guess you just never know...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hydro_37;985913 said:


> First I can't believe this thread is still open.
> 
> *Uh, yeah....*
> 
> ...


Hmmmm..........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm gonna start salting lawns, get my summer numbers up.Make up for this winter.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mr.Markus;986069 said:


> I'm gonna start salting lawns, get my summer numbers up.Make up for this winter.


Nothing like job security.....:laughing:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I do what customer wants most are calcium but a few concrete walks/drives are salted. But I don't put massive amount of salt down either like some contractors around here like to do...


----------

